# What do you think of this guy's router jig?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

I like that he shows the development of the final version … changing to knobs from carriage bolts. 
The large guide blocks seem a little large, i wonder if the thinner ones would be sufficient.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

As someone who has made my own "self centering" mortise jig, I really think his version of overly complicated.
Too fidgity to get the bit centered on the stock for me. I needed about 30 mortises for this Mission quilt rack, so this worked for me:








Mission Quilt Rack







www.woodworkingtalk.com




The jig is based on the paralleogram principle with pivots on the 4 corners and closing it around the stock. This centers the bit on the stock.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I doubt I would ever need a jig like that. But, what I took from the video was when he said: "A tool that is easy to use, will get used a lot". Sometimes we make things for ourselves, but make them too complicated to use in different projects. Versatility should be the key word in our shop projects.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I doubt I would ever need a jig like that. But, what I took from the video was when he said: "A tool that is easy to use, will be get used a lot". Sometimes we make things for ourselves, but make them too complicated to use in different projects. Versatility should be the key word in our shop projects.


X2...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree centering is not very straight forward, that said, except for something like slats in a chair I don't worry about mortises being perfectly centered, because I'm cutting and dialing in the tenons to match.

Speaking of easy to use, I bought an I-box jig, I probably haven't used it 5 times b/c every time I use it I have to read the manual again.....................so if anyone wants one, I have one CHEAP!!


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

It seems fine. I always mess up the length. It isn't significantly different from an edge guide.


----------

